# Oris Titan/date diver 300



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Hoi,

Ja hij is er. en ........... hij is ook al weer terug.:-(

Dammmm. <|

Donderdagavond terug gekomen van vakantie.

Vrijdag zou ik m ophalen bij de Oris dealer ,alhoewel de 13e. Toch maar opgehaald vrijdag avond.
Prachtige klok , maar;

Thuis aangekomen gelijk op "het aanrecht" een paar "vieze'foto's willen nemen voor de lezers her en der.

Echter , in de winkel al gezien , maar toen dacht ik dat het wat vettigheid op de buitenkant van het glas was , een beschadiging [ bij de "drieuursaanduiding"] de binnenkant van het glas op de daar aangebrachte coating.

















En , en dit is helemaal raar , afwijkende niet met elkaar overeenkomende kast/garantiebewijs nrs.

RAAAAAR .

Vanochtend de boel maar weer ingeleverd.Helaas was de verkoper/eigenaar vandaag vrij.

Vet balen dus ,het 'feestje" dat het had kunnen/moeten zijn is niet meer.

groet , Elf :-(


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Pfoe, dat is wel klote... 

Zeker als je er zo lang naar hebt uitgekeken. Je hebt natuurlijk volledig gelijk dat je het hebt teruggebracht, dit is absoluut niet acceptabel voor een nieuw horloge. 

Ik duim voor je dat je snel een 'kloppend' exemplaar in ontvangst mag nemen |>


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

|>Hoi,

Ja , zeg dat wel ja.

Niet acceptabel ,zo is het.

"welkom in de wereld van "automaten". Ik heb toch ergens wat deuken opgelopen. :-(

De nu getoonde foto's zijn ook nog de minste van kwaliteit. Op andere, betere foto's, komt de beschadiging er nog "beter" :-( uit. , daar staan echter ook de serienummers op en doorom ze maar niet geplaatst. Net zoals de foto's van garantiekaart en horlogekast tesamen , deze ook nog maar niet geplaatst.

Ik heb ook maar een mailtje naar de importeur gestuurt. Daar heeft de juwelier destijds [begin Juli] informatie ingewonnen omtrent de levertijd. Horloge was daar ook niet op voorraad en moest daardoor uit Zwitserland komen.

Ik hoop ook op een vlotte korrekte afhandeling.

Thanks voor het medeleven en "duimen". |>

Proost , Elf


----------



## Koenta (Mar 24, 2009)

Balen!!!

Volgende keer bestellen bij Friends of Oris??
Dan krijgt je horloge een uitgebreide check up voor hij op transport gaat en de prijzen zijn ook aantrekkelijk.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hoi Elf,

Dat klinkt niet bepaald leuk. Ik hoop dat je snel een beter horloge hebt.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Koenta said:


> Balen!!!
> 
> Volgende keer bestellen bij Friends of Oris??
> Dan krijgt je horloge een uitgebreide check up voor hij op transport gaat en de prijzen zijn ook aantrekkelijk.


Ja , weet ik.

Heb ik ook overwogen en prijsquote opgevraagt. Het verschil ,incl. de zeer wel mogelijke belastingtoeslag , was nihil. Daarna ging de waarde van Euro t.o.v. Aus$ verder onderuit . Dat heeft mij oa. doen besluiten het "local" te doen. Het liefst doe ik alles bij ons in de buurt/dorp , maar in sommige gevallen , zoals twee stuks JDM Citizens in mijn geval , heb je geen andere keus.

Groet , Elf.


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Sjors said:


> Hoi Elf,
> 
> Dat klinkt niet bepaald leuk. Ik hoop dat je snel een beter horloge hebt.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sjors,

Ik heb goeie hoop op een goede afloop.

Maar , al met al , toch een "bleu" gevoel. Best jammer.

Proost , Elf.


----------



## noxious (Nov 5, 2009)

ELF, beste kerel... :-s Wat lees ik nou...??????

Dit was toch niet datgeen wat jij (en ik) had kunnen/mogen verwachten :-( Dit is wel mooi kl*te!!! Mag het niet zeggen, maar dat beetje "blue" gevoel vind ik dan ook nog zacht uitgedrukt!!!

Ik vind het ook wel een beetje jammer van de juwelier. :rodekaart

Het horloge had op zijn minst gecheckt kunnen worden, zodat jij direct op de hoogte gebracht kon worden. Er had al een nieuwe onderweg kunnen zijn of misschien zelfs al wel omgeruild! Je vakantie heeft lang genoeg geduurd om een fatsoenlijk klokje te kunnen leveren.... <|

De aanschaf bij friends of Oris had hier weinig uitgemaakt. Als je een horloge aanschaft bij een juwelier dan mag je er toch wel vanuit gaan dat er een degelijk horloge wordt geleverd, waarbij de services zeker niet mogen onderdoen aan een online website!!! We hebben het over een juwelier die zijn naam hoog te houden heeft en vaak familiebedrijfjes zijn!!! Juist een juwelier dient de beste services te verlenen aan zijn klanten!!!!!

Ook begrijp ik maar al te goed dat als je zoiets treft bij de juwelier, dat je het idee hebt "Daar kan toch niets mis mee zijn, zal wel vet zijn of iets dergelijks. Gewoon een kwestie van even goed reinigen en klaar ben ik!!! ;-)" Tevens mede door het feit van het lange wachten wil je hem toch graag meenemen en ga je uit van het positieve! Uiteindelijk wordt dan toch het tegendeel bewezen :-|

Ik weet dat je erg teleurgesteld ben, maar geloof me... ik leef echt met je mee!!! Ik vind het echt balen en had niet verwacht te lezen dat je na al dat lange wachten in deze situatie terecht zou komen :think: Zelfs ik, terwijl het niet eens om mijn klokje gaat en je niet persoonlijk ken, heb een beetje dat "blue-feeling!"

Ik hoop dat het helemaal goed gaat komen, Elf! Toch maar goed dat je eerst van je vakantie hebt kunnen genieten. Als ik mijn horloge in die staat had ontvangen tijdens mijn vakantie, was die dag en misschien de dag erna wel direct afgeschreven geweest!? o|

Al weer een beetje gereintegreerd in Nederland???

Groet,
Kevin


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Hoi Kevin,

Quote's Kevin;
"ELF, beste kerel... :-s Wat lees ik nou...??????

Dit was toch niet datgeen wat jij (en ik) had kunnen/mogen verwachten :-( Dit is wel mooi kl*te!!! Mag het niet zeggen, maar dat beetje "blue" gevoel vind ik dan ook nog zacht uitgedrukt!!!"

--Nee , dit had ik echt niet verwacht.

Quote:
"Ook begrijp ik maar al te goed dat als je zoiets treft bij de juwelier, dat je het idee hebt "Daar kan toch niets mis mee zijn, zal wel vet zijn of iets dergelijks. Gewoon een kwestie van even goed reinigen en klaar ben ik!!! ;-)" Tevens mede door het feit van het lange wachten wil je hem toch graag meenemen en ga je uit van het positieve! Uiteindelijk wordt dan toch het tegendeel bewezen"

--Nou precies ,zo is het gegaan. Net terug van vakantie en daardoor best wel een volle agenda. met drie kinderen die vanalles moeten [voor school bv.] De kat halen ,boodschappen doen,cadeauje kopen voor diverse "hulpen", noem maar op. "zal ik nog even op vrijdagavond of morgenochtend" "Nee zaterdag kan niet", dan moeten we even langs oma. nou ok. Effe snel dan vrijdag avond. :-(

Quote;
"Ik weet dat je erg teleurgesteld ben, maar geloof me... ik leef echt met je mee!!! Ik vind het echt balen en had niet verwacht te lezen dat je na al dat lange wachten in deze situatie terecht zou komen :think: Zelfs ik, terwijl het niet eens om mijn klokje gaat en je niet persoonlijk ken, heb een beetje dat "blue-feeling!"

--Dat vindt ik wel Cool Kevin. Niet dat je je ook beetje "blue"voelt ;-) ,maar dat je begrip hebt voor de situatie |> Ik leefde er echt wel naartoe.

Quote
"Ik hoop dat het helemaal goed gaat komen, Elf! Toch maar goed dat je eerst van je vakantie hebt kunnen genieten. Als ik mijn horloge in die staat had ontvangen tijdens mijn vakantie, was die dag en misschien de dag erna wel direct afgeschreven geweest!? o|

Ja ik hoop ook dat het netjes opgelost wordt. Ik ben nog bij de juwelier langs geweest en begreep aldaar dat er ook al contact was geweest met de importeur over deze bijzonderheid . Ook hebben we ,de bedrijfsleider en Elf, het horloge nog een keer bekeken daar hij nog niet op de hoogte was van het beschadigde glas/coating. Met de loep erbij constateerde ook hij de beschadiging aan de binnenzijde van het glas.
Ik kan mij zo voorstellen dat men in Zwitserland ook geïntersseerd is in dit horloge m.b.t. de kwaliteitscontrole. Vandaag gaat het horloge terug naar de importeur.

Proost , Elf


----------



## noxious (Nov 5, 2009)

Elf,

Misschien lull*g om het zo te moeten zeggen, maar je hebt wel het "geluk" dat de kras aan de binnenzijde van het glas zit en men jou nooit kan beschuldigen van het aanbrengen van die betreffende beschadiging! ;-)
Ik zie een goede Oris nog wel jouw kant op komen, alleen is het jammer genoeg wel weer een lange tijd in spanning afwachten!? o|

Ik vind het echt zeer vervelend voor je.

Gr,
Kevin


----------



## noxious (Nov 5, 2009)

Elf,

Hoe is het nu? Zijn er al vorderingen v.w.b. je recente aankoop? Ik ben wel benieuwd hoe het afgelopen is of hoe het afloopt!?

Groet,
Kevin


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

noxious said:


> Elf,
> 
> Hoe is het nu? Zijn er al vorderingen v.w.b. je recente aankoop? Ik ben wel benieuwd hoe het afgelopen is of hoe het afloopt!?
> 
> ...


Hoi,

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihaaa. :-d

Nou , dat had je eerder moeten posten.  Vanochtend heb ik m weer mogen ontvangen.
De beschadiging in de coating was geen beschadiging maar een veegje smeerolie ,althans volgens de servicedienst van Oris Benelux. Dit horloge had nooit de fabriek mogen verlaten. De kwestie "ongelijkenrs." was een typefout op de bijgeleverde garantiepas . Twee nrs. omdraaien en je hebt een kompleet ander nummer.
Dus , eindelijk een "happy camper", ja ik denk het wel. Het zal mij benieuwen wat de accuratesse zal zijn/worden.
Foto's volgen binnenkort.

Yaaaaahoooo.

proost , Elf


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Mooi! Ben erg benieuwd naar de ervaringen en foto's!


----------



## noxious (Nov 5, 2009)

Nou Elf,

Super, Ik ben blij voor je kerel. Begon het al thans vervelender te vinden! Ik ben recentelijk "gepromofeerd" en dat maakt dat ik het nogal druk heb de laatste maand! Desondanks probeer ik zo nu en dan nog wel eens dit forum bij te houden, maar helaas ligt de prio momenteel even ergens anders!!! Jammer... Echter, was me opgevallen dat ik niets meer over jouw Oris had vernomen, vandaar...!

De accuratesse zal ongetwijfeld prima in orde zijn! De foto's daar ben ik wel heeeeel erg benieuwd naar. Ik wacht in spanning af. In de tussentijd, veel plezier en mooie tijden met je nieuwe aanwinst! (woordspeling)

Groetjes,
Kev


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

noxious said:


> Nou Elf,
> 
> Super, Ik ben blij voor je kerel. Begon het al thans vervelender te vinden! Ik ben recentelijk "gepromofeerd" en dat maakt dat ik het nogal druk heb de laatste maand! Desondanks probeer ik zo nu en dan nog wel eens dit forum bij te houden, maar helaas ligt de prio momenteel even ergens anders!!! Jammer... Echter, was me opgevallen dat ik niets meer over jouw Oris had vernomen, vandaar...!
> 
> ...


Hoi,

Kevin , gefeliciteerd met je promotie.

Om dat te vieren hoort er eigenlijk een nieuw horloge bij. ;-)

De Oris loopt nu iets te snel [ca.7 sec./dag]. Is prima, zal wel beter worden na een tijdje gebruik denk ik.
Afwerking is uitstekend. Mooie gladde kast en band.Geen scherpe randjes of hoekjes. Afleesbaarheid is uitstekend en de "lume' haalt het tot de volgende ochtend. |>

Wat pic'ies dan maar,

unboxing,



















































































Proost , Elf


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Erg gaaf!!


----------



## vanhessche (May 25, 2010)

Leuk dat alles goed afgelopen is :-!
En inderdaad, supermooi horloge, zelfs de doos waar hij in geleverd is, is cool b-)


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Heel mooi; ben blij voo je dat alles op z'n pootjes terecht gekomen is. Heb je nog meer foto's van deze vitrine? Die rode rotor is wel heel fraai... doet een beetje aan Ferrari denken, toch?

Gefeliciteerd en heel veel plezier van / met deze klok.

RonB


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Hoi,

Thanks guys,

Een "vitrinefoto"









Cheers/proost , Elf.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Erg fraai, gefeliciteerd :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Koenta (Mar 24, 2009)

Fijn dat het toch redelijk snel opgelost is voor je.
Heerlijk horloge he? En past perfect op je pols trouwens.:-!
Het was mijn eerste "echte" Horloge en gaat daarom ook niet meer weg.
Veel plezier van de jouwe!

Dit is trouwens de mijne, aan het "werk".


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Koenta said:


> Fijn dat het toch redelijk snel opgelost is voor je.
> Heerlijk horloge he? En past perfect op je pols trouwens.:-!
> Het was mijn eerste "echte" Horloge en gaat daarom ook niet meer weg.
> Veel plezier van de jouwe!
> ...


Ja, toch redelijk vlot verholpen,
Deze maat is perfect voor mijn niet al te grote pols, en z 'n gewicht [ca.115 gr in mijn geval] ideaal. Het draagcomfort is geweldig
En ehh ,ik wist niet dat de getoonde foto van jouw was ,maar het was één van mijn favorieten in m 'n oris fotomapje. Wat is je polsmaat btw. als ik vragen mag? 
En ook voor mij is het sinds tijden [ca.35 jaar geleden n citizen auto.] de eerste serieuze "automaat'.
Ook met rubber is ie zeer fraai. Ik moet mijn rubbertje nog op maat maken. Ben er erg benieuwd naar.

Merci Koenta.

Proost , Elf.


----------



## Koenta (Mar 24, 2009)

Temperarely said:


> Ja, toch redelijk vlot verholpen,
> 
> En ehh ,ik wist niet dat de getoonde foto van jouw was ,maar het was één van mijn favorieten in m 'n oris fotomapje. Wat is je polsmaat btw. als ik vragen mag?


Serieus!! Leuk zeg, graag gedaan zullen we maar zeggen.
Mijn pols is een kleine 7" , 6,75" denk ik.
Een keer opgemeten en omgerekend naar Inches, ik weet even niet hoeveel cm's en heb ook even niets m te meten helaas.


----------

